# Perfect World Lag



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

hey.. i've been playing Perfect World International for about 3 months and only just recently i've started getting terrible lag.. before that there was next to none but now it seems to be fluctating, i get about 5-10 seconds of lag-free time where everything catches up in fast forward, then another huge lag pause that lasts anywhere between 30 seconds and 4 to 5 minutes.. someone else in-game has a similar problem and they have the same isp, dodo.. but that would mean everything online should have this lag if its the internet service.. and so far i've only found it to be perfect world that lags.. 
My sisters said when i told her about it, that other online stuff like msn and myspace has been having this lag but i think she'd just say that because the computer she uses is always slow. i dont beleive its my laptop thats causing this lag as on another computer with the same connection its lagging too. if it turns out it is my isp, what could possibly be solved by ringing them? and will this all just blow over and go back to normal? :s


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

A couple months ago all PCs in my house were expirencing unusually slow Internet speeds. We finally called our ISP, and they came out, and found that a very small box-like thing (about 2-3 inches in diameter) that is used to get signal from them happened to be way out of their operating range, and was the cause for the slow connection. 
So little things like that can sometimes cause slow connections. Have you tried resetting your modem and router?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think its the modem, its only 2 months old and has worked great so far.. however i do think the problem is ISP related. like i said before, someone in-game with the same problem has the same ISP as me and it started about the same time for them. i had a look at the server latency and the server i play said 230 ms, which is fine.. but when i checked a minute later it was 3000 ms in red text (i'm sure it would show a higher figure but thats the highest it shows up to in the game) so it keeps doing that.. one minute the connections normal, the next minute incredibly slow and its making it impossible to play the game. the other player said he rang dodo and that they eventually admitted to him that they had a problem but hows that gonna get my connection working normal again


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd ring them myself but they are very hard to talk to, you get put on hold for ages (no wonder, they have alot of problems to solve) and then theres about 3 person-to-person transfers until you find the one that can fix it..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do they have email support that you could email them?
Go to www.speedtest.net, and the test will show you how your speed compares to the ISP average.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

it showed download speed as 0.25 mbps (which is like 250kbps right?) 
i've been told before thats normal for a 1.5mbps connection.. 

upload speed 0.05 mbps 

my result was an 8th of size of the bar the isp average had.. but wouldnt that just be that alot of people have faster connections? i dont know but maybe that info helps.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The other bar (ISP average), I believe, is the speed that the ISP generally gives out. Meaning, if they have a 2Mb connection speed, then at another tier, 4MB, then at the highest, 8Mb, I think it would mean the ISP average would be about 4.67 Mb.


----------

